# My 96 Sentra



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my car. Some mods, but nothing too amazing. I will add some pics of the side mirrors folded in.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the exhaust. a lil too big, but it looks awesome


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

need new headlight and corners.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA wonder where he can get them lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

After I get my tax return I am going to pay off some bills and put some more stuff into my car. I am definately going to put new headlights (either chrome projectors to match the grille, or crystal clear) and crystal clear corners. Also going to paint the trunk reflector piece, side moldings and door handles to match my car. Yeah my exhaust is way too big. People were saying that the tip on the SP was huge and they weren't kidding, but I am very happy with it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> Yeah my exhaust is way too big. People were saying that the tip on the SP was huge and they weren't kidding, but I am very happy with it.


its not the tip thats too big, its the piping


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah the piping is too big, I believe its like 2.6", it doesnt bother me, but thats not the gripe. The tip and the canister is bigger than I thought and my friends have said the exhaust is "mighty large."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

what kinda tails are those 

whered ya find em


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> Yeah the piping is too big, I believe its like 2.6", it doesnt bother me, but thats not the gripe. The tip and the canister is bigger than I thought and my friends have said the exhaust is "mighty large."


the piping is 60mm, or about 2.25 inches...not that it matters, but in case anyone asks you haha


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

anyone know where I can get that SP muffler or cat-back dirt cheap?
how much do they usually run? how much could I get one for? etc.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

My bad... The tip is over 4.6" and the piping is 2.25" LOL. AS for the tail lights they are the carbon fiber like altezza's. I got them off eBay for a little over $100. I got the SP from horsepowerfreaks.com. They sell for $486.72 plus shipping. They had to special order it directly from GReddy since they are discontinuing the SP. But you can probably find a SP here on the Classifieds for a lot cheaper


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> But you can probably find a SP here on the Classifieds for a lot cheaper



or you can just make one out of mandrel bends for about 5x as cheap


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Updated pics*

Here is a pic of the front of the car with the side mirrors retracted and nissan emblem on.











And here is the rear of the car with the letters debadged:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im over all the altezzas out there nowadays, but your car looks good


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool, thanks. Yeah the altezzasare old now, but at the time I got them I didn't realize that there were SE-L tails, oh well.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

looks nice ...


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you. I am in the process right now of painting that ugly-ass reflector piece, door handles and side moldings, so it should look better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got that same exhaust on my SE-L. I'm not a fan of it, once you get a header, it sounds like a damn buzz can and the tip is way too big IMO . 

I like those mirrors BTW, how they workin for ya? My friend has a set and he said they're kinda weird b/c it was meant for RHD.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ah man, I hate buzz can exhausts. And yes the tip is way too big. I love the sound it has now. The mirrors are awesome. Yes the mirrors are really wierd. It took me awhile to try and adjust to the mirrors and since they are for RHD the adjustments are very limited on the drivers side, but when you get the adjustment you want they are cool mirrors. I just love how they retract in and out when I touch the button.


----------

